
AWS Asia Pacific (Mumbai) Region - ms512
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/now-open-aws-asia-pacific-mumbai-region/
======
jeffbarr
More info at [https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/now-open-aws-asia-
pacific-m...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/now-open-aws-asia-pacific-
mumbai-region/)

~~~
msravi
While this is good news, AWS really ought to work on (a) competitive pricing,
and (b) flexibility in cpu/ram customization. Today, google compute instances
cost less than half of similar AWS instances and allow customization of ram
and cpu.

~~~
plandis
I'm curious to know how Google gets efficient usage of their hardware when
people are choosing weird RAM/CPU combos. Do you know if they have released
any information on this?

------
dharma1
I noticed Digital Ocean added an India datacentre too -
[https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/introducing-our-
ba...](https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/introducing-our-bangalore-
region-blr1/)

~~~
webtechgal
I migrated a droplet from Singapore to Bangalore on the 12th. It hosts a site
that was averaging ~ 15k page views per day, predominantly Indian traffic
(banking recruitment guide). Since then, the traffic has been rising steadily
and yesterday crossed an all-time high of 26k page views. (No other changes
made to the site)

~~~
_nedR
What could explain the increase in traffic? Higher visitor retention due to
improved page load performance?

~~~
dharma1
does Google take server location into account when showing search results?
edit: seems they might. This is a probable cause for the increase in your
traffic

[https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/62399?hl=en](https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/62399?hl=en)

~~~
webtechgal
Yes, I have experienced this several times before.

You can check my comments on this recent thread for a somewhat more detailed
account of my observations:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11984673](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11984673)

------
NetStrikeForce
Microsoft Azure had already (Edit: actually three) datacentres in India:

[https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/regions/](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/regions/)

This completely confirms the region as a technological hub moving forward.

~~~
shiftpgdn
Slightly OT but Azure is such a better product than AWS. I was really
skeptical because Microsoft has a legacy of doing an absolute shit job at all
their copycat products. I happened into some credit and gave it a try during
some downtime and was extremely pleasantly surprised. It's as if somebody
applied a 2016 interface and usability to AWS.

~~~
cglace
Are you kidding me? I find azures interface to be completely horrible. AWS
interface isn't great but azures interface is no better.

GCE on the other hand has a very nice interface.

~~~
poooogles
GCE has an interface that is painfully slow at times though. It's a complete
slouch compared to the speed of the AWS interface.

------
sidm83
This is great news. I work at a major ecommerce player in India and we use AWS
extensively, mostly from Singapore region. There have been internal
discussions multiple times to move to a provider within India to prevent
downtimes in case of an undersea cable cut or to gain the extra few fractions
of a second in page load times but we always chose AWS for the flexibility it
provides. Been waiting for this for a while!

~~~
eicossa
Flipkart ?

~~~
sidm83
Nope. Flipkart's entire setup is in Netmagic's (An NTT Communications company)
datacenters as per my knowledge.

~~~
kgdinesh
Not anymore. They've built their own DC and moved away from NM.

------
subbu
Looks like all those billions Jeff Bezos is investing in India are trickling
into AWS infrastructure as well. This is good news for others; Singapore was
their closest zone for Indian consumers. I always wanted an availability zone
here in India.

~~~
goalo
looks like pricing is costlier than EU / US

~~~
deskamess
Anyone know what the AWS China pricing is like? There does not seem to be
anything on the web sites for S3 or EC2. None of the calculator sites seems to
have China in their list.

And maybe its time for the Asia region to be broken away from Pacific (but
keep both). Mumbai associated with Pacific introduces dissonance.

~~~
res0nat0r
This is the China homepage:
[https://www.amazonaws.cn/en/](https://www.amazonaws.cn/en/)

~~~
deskamess
I have been there but unfortunately no pricing info under EC2 or S3. Checked
the product details link and FAQ links. Nothing.

------
kondro
Is Mumbai really in Asia Pacific? India doesn't touch the Pacific. In fact, it
touches an entirely different ocean named after it.

~~~
spikengineer
Asia Pacific means all of Asia plus the Pacific countries like Australia and
the scattered islands in the pacific.

~~~
ajdlinux
It's generally not considered to include Western Asia/the Middle East, though.

~~~
spikengineer
Middle East is generally merged with Europe and Africa and called EMEA
(Europe/Middle-East/Africa)

------
matt_wulfeck
I'm really curious about the power infrastructure they use within their DC to
guarantee availability. Even when I was in a very nice part of Delhi there
were frequent brown outs.

~~~
spikengineer
Industries get 24 hrs guaranteed power. It is the regular consumers that get
timed power cuts.

I am on a industrial connection and I only faced two failure power cuts in
this year and I live in a major Indian city.

~~~
avinashv
Completely false. Across three factories in two states, I don't get
"guaranteed" power. In fact, the only place I see basically uninterrupted
power is in the nice parts of residential Bombay.

------
nnain
Oh my, waiting for this announcement forever! I was always anxious about the
fact that so much data from Indian users had to be hosted outside.

------
fha
I'm based in the Middle East and was really looking forward to this since
announcement we use the Singapore region and currently get 105ms pings to our
instances. Yet, how come I get 135ms pings to Mumbai despite it being MUCH
closer (~1930km vs 5840km to Singapore) ?

~~~
aptwebapps
Run traceroute and see where it's going.

~~~
fha
Doesn't look good at Mumbai:

    
    
      6    39 ms    39 ms    39 ms  ix-xe-9-0-1-0.tcore2.MLV-Mumbai.as6453.net [180.87.39.57]
      7    40 ms    39 ms    39 ms  if-ae-2-2.tcore1.MLV-Mumbai.as6453.net [180.87.38.1]
      8   131 ms   123 ms   124 ms  180.87.38.6
      9   141 ms   135 ms   134 ms  115.114.89.118.static-Mumbai.vsnl.net.in [115.114.89.118]
     10   143 ms   136 ms   183 ms  52.95.66.176
     11   139 ms   136 ms   136 ms  52.95.66.197
     12   124 ms   124 ms   123 ms  52.95.67.208
     13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
     14     *        *        *     Request timed out.
     15     *        *        *     Request timed out.
     16   136 ms   136 ms   136 ms  <Instance IP>
    
    

Whereas for Singapore:

    
    
      6   145 ms   154 ms   146 ms  38895.sgw.equinix.com [27.111.228.215]
      7    94 ms   102 ms    92 ms  52.93.8.10
      8    94 ms    92 ms    92 ms  52.93.8.29
      9   106 ms   104 ms   104 ms  203.83.223.31
     10   107 ms   104 ms   104 ms  <Instance IP>

~~~
betaby
What is your src IP? Both 52.95.67.208 and 203.83.223.31 are less than 80ms
for me from Mumbai.

------
sukh
~10ms from Tata and Airtel in Pune. Anyone got latency from Vodafone and MTNL?

~~~
miyuru
if anyone wants a IP to ping or tracert, use below

    
    
      server-54-230-174-13.bom2.r.cloudfront.net
    

btw 70 ms avg ping from LK, not bad

~~~
msravi
From BLR over an ACT line: ~25ms

From BLR over an Airtel line: ~65ms

From Taiwan (google compute instance): ~112ms

------
ceasos
Finally, it getting closer bringing so much hopes.

Thanks aws team.

------
yarapavan
Great news, indeed!

I was hoping to see one more region in Chennai or Hyderabad.

------
kartickv
This is great news. Sites hosted in India load much quicker than ones hosted
abroad.

------
0xmohit
Hope that Google Cloud Platform follows suit and arrives in India soon.

------
_navaneethan
Will Indian startups start migrating their DC's to Mumbai region?

~~~
biot
The primary consideration for DC location is where your customers are located.
If a startup is focused on the US market, such a move would make no sense. So,
as with anything engineering, it depends.

------
hoodoof
It would be great if there was an API that lists the AWS regions. Currently it
is up to the developer to maintain a hard coded list somewhere.

~~~
gadnuk
If you are using the Java API, there is an enum Regions in the
com.amazonaws.regions package.

~~~
duskwuff
That would be a hard-coded list. hoodoof means something that'd _dynamically_
tell you what existed, not just what happened to exist when your copy of the
AWS library was released.

------
shade23
Patiently waiting for App Engine to announce the same too.Just waiting..

------
cloudgentleman
Today, AWS has announced the general availability of its new India region,
which should come as no surprise to any avid cloud engineer. AWS is not a new
concept to India with its set of early adopters harnessing and driving cloud
usage in the country for many years. As with all regional expansions, AWS must
develop a highly knowledgeable and skilled local technical community. To help
drive this process, Cloud Academy is excited to announce an introductory offer
for Indian residents to celebrate the launch of the AWS India region.

[http://cloudacademy.com/blog/new-aws-indian-region-cloud-
aca...](http://cloudacademy.com/blog/new-aws-indian-region-cloud-academy-
sponsor-of-the-aws-india-summit/)

------
dellynamian
So, more air pollution in Mumbai?

~~~
curiousgal
x + 1000 ~ x as x → ∞

